# My Halloween Face Chart



## ashleyisawesome (Oct 30, 2008)

So I made my first face chart (I'm not very good at it: messed up on right eye, lashes, lips have no liner, etc) of the look I'm going to wear on Halloween with a leopard dress and leopard extensions. Don't criticize too bad.


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi there! I was just looking around and I saw your face chart and extentions. I have to tell you they are AWESOME!!!! Your facechart is sooo pretty and the extentions are the cutest ever!!! How did you make them? You are going to be super stunning for halloween! Please post pics of the whole look!  Best Wishes!!!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Oct 30, 2008)

^ Heyy. I just used blonde human hair extensions that I bought at a hair store, and dyed them with a dark brown & dark blonde hair color (applied with a Q-tip). I have to go buy clips for them tomorrow.

I'll def post pics. Thanks


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 30, 2008)

Fab job and those extensions are HAWT!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 30, 2008)

That is awesome, and the hair extensions are AMAZING! you are going to look absolutly fantastic!


----------



## jenavii (Oct 30, 2008)

*jealous* I still dont know what im going be for halloween 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant wait to see the pictures of your whole outfit


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 30, 2008)

This is so cute, I can't wait to see you all done up!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

I like it


----------



## NauteeJo (Oct 30, 2008)

love it!!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 30, 2008)

Cuuute! I especially love the extensions!


----------



## tripwirechick (Oct 31, 2008)

You did a great job! The brows look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A tip for lashes is to draw them like a little tick.. they look more natural that way.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 31, 2008)

can't wait to see the finished product with the makeup and extensions together! great job!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 1, 2008)

I think that looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 13, 2008)

I love it! I wish I could do something like that.


----------

